# Allen House RTU



## x3 skier (Feb 22, 2012)

With the current term of the Allen House expiring at the end of 2014, has anyone heard if it will be extended? 

I have enjoyed all of my visits to date and certain that will be the case for the next three (?). Just wondering if I can extend although I have only a small hope of that given the location and Kensington property prices. 

The excellent staff have heard little AFAIK as they said they were in the dark along with the rest of us on my last visit in Oct 2011.

Cheers


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2012)

They are now owned by Hapimag (sp?)  There are some discussions about it if you click on Search in the blue bar, and then click on Search TUG with Google.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 26, 2012)

Hapimag bought out the developer of Edinburgh Residence not too long ago and is now running that.  The timeshare leases, which Hapimag does not have control over, have quite a few years to run.

I had not heard of them acquiring the freehold on Allen House after its reversion, which I suspect is the only thing Hapimag would be interested in buying.  All of the timeshare weeks revert at Allen House in 2014.  I would not expect Hapimag to offer any lease extension to Allen House owners, but instead to put the property straight into their own points club.  Hapimag already owns another timeshare resort for its members in central London.

As to London property prices tempting a developer to cash out, that has already happened with DRI which sold off Carlton Court timeshare in central London for a boatload of cash.  Since it was all points, and there were no invidiual owners of seperate weeks, that was easy for them to do.


----------



## Margariet (Feb 27, 2012)

I haven't heard of Hapimay buying Allen House either. And I doubt if they do since they already have a residence in London. It's not their policy to have multiple resorts in one location.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2012)

My apologies - the Tugger that posted about Hapimag, owns Allen House and also owns Edinburgh Residence, and I switched the two around.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 6, 2012)

If Hapimag have some Allen House inventory available, they may own some RTU like RHC.


----------

